# Hilarious!!! NaOH, I didn't...ruin my LS???



## PrairieLights (Dec 20, 2016)

:headbanging:
This is too funny!!! I was banging my head, trying to figure out why my LS was so... cloudy-separating-gelatinously strange looking. I have spent the last 5 hours reading and reading books... Only to glance at my notes and see I calculated for NaOH, not KOH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (but I am pretty sure I added KOH... I am pretty ...sure... pretty.....hmmm)

I am thinking that I can calculate what the KOH would be and add the difference? Egads. This is what happens when I make soap during the busy season. I was just discussing with my student about multi-tasking abilities... (respectfully).

Help? 
:santa:


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 20, 2016)

Recalculate for koh and compare the two amounts - either add more koh or oil as needed.


----------



## Susie (Dec 20, 2016)

The good news is that you can fix liquid soap right up until you pour it down the drain.


----------



## susiefreckleface (Dec 28, 2016)

PrairieLights said:


> :headbanging:
> This is too funny!!! I was banging my head, trying to figure out why my LS was so... cloudy-separating-gelatinously strange looking. I have spent the last 5 hours reading and reading books... Only to glance at my notes and see I calculated for NaOH, not KOH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (but I am pretty sure I added KOH... I am pretty ...sure... pretty.....hmmm)
> 
> I am thinking that I can calculate what the KOH would be and add the difference? Egads. This is what happens when I make soap during the busy season. I was just discussing with my student about multi-tasking abilities... (respectfully).
> ...


here's a good laugh... (first - my back story to my story... as of now, I've been soaping for one year. Oh sure, read, watched, stalked for quite a while before - didn't matter much when it came to my foofah I tell you about below)  keep reading for what happened one year ago...

My second and third batches of "regular CP" hard soap went upside down and sideways one year ago.  I gave up and tossed the second batch after cooking it in the crock pot for a long time with zero improvement.  I started over on my third batch of "regular" CP.... pretty soon, I figured out what I did. I had to act quickly - I tossed it into the crock pot, wait for it..... recalc'd for the KOH that I used instead of the intended NaOH, did some more very quick reading, etc... HP it and scrubbed it with borax in the end to make a very nice batch of super super fatted LS.  really super fatted, thinned it out for a foamer and it worked fine.

Uuyep I ummm, bought the wrong LYE from ED. I learned a big ego lesson on that one.


----------

